# Pressure pot



## Az Turnings (Dec 26, 2016)

so i got some money for Christmas and have been debating on getting a pressure pot for casting. So here's the BIG question, which one do I get!? I see so many people saying the harbor freight ones is good but I don't want to take a risk. I also see the ca technologies pot but that is a little to expensive. I'm curious to see what you guys use and your opinions on them! Thanks!


----------



## deltatango (Dec 26, 2016)

I got a 5 gallon CA Technologies pressure pot and I use it for stabilization. Pulls a good vacuum and will hold it for over 36-48 hrs. A five gallon bucket fits inside perfectly.
Why look any further.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 27, 2016)

I stole mine on an auction sale... likewise, can sit a 5 gallon bucket in it, rated 110 PSI. You don't even want to know what this one list for new. With some minor plumbing and a little luck it's going to make it's maiden voyage tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Dec 27, 2016)

I use a Harbor Freight pot and get along well. I don't use more than 60# of pressure. There are a lot of good deals on used paint pots also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Dec 28, 2016)

I also use a HF pot that I bought used for $40 from an old time turner who made hundreds of castings. I've never had any issues. I run at 50lbs. I also like the design of the CA technologies pots and will upgrade to that style if I find a good price on a used one. Guessing you saw this video already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

